
HN Formatting Options - WinonaRyder
https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc
======
darekkay
>> Text after a blank line that is indented by two or more spaces is
reproduced verbatim. (This is intended for code.)

This is constantly being (mis-)used for quotes. Verbatim is really hard to
read on mobile (due to horizontal scrollbars) , so other people usually repost
the quote as an umformatted answer to the original post. I like HN's
minimalistic design, but that's one thing I wish was improved (e.g. by
providing a different way to quote things).

~~~
lilyball
My preferred quoting method on HN is to prefix with > and italicize:

> _I like HN 's minimalistic design, but that's one thing I wish was improved
> (e.g. by providing a different way to quote things)._

------
WinonaRyder
I know to many this will seem like a pointless, redundant post but having
gotten used to Markdown, I find myself having to DDG this page every so often
to see what formatting options are actually supported. Surely I'm not the only
one?

Anyway... maybe the mods/admins can add a link to it on the submission page?
currently AFAIK, the only way to find it is to use a search engine or browse
the FAQ page.

